# I want to go to Fiji



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 25, 2010)

Well it turns out that the reason that Ian wants to go to Argentina is because he wants to go to the southern hemisphere. He has been to Asia, Europe and North America and wanted to add a new continent and a new hemisphere.

I have never been to Asia. Hawaii is the furthest west that I have been. I am not collecting countries or continents, I am collecting memories.

I just do not have much desire to go to Argentina now that I have found out that he does not want to go to Iguazu Falls. He doesn't want to go so far from Buenos Aires. I don't see the point in going to another big city. I don't care if it is the "Paris of South America" - I have been to Paris and don't want to go back there until I have been to some other new places (other than a Paris wannabe).

I want to go to Fiji and Australia. I figure that meets his new continent, new hemisphere requirement and it is some place I want to go.

He says he doesn't want such a long flight. He has to travel to Asia for business pretty regularly and doesn't want to do it for pleasure. I think that the best thing would be for us to add on a South Pacific trip to one of his business trips. Unfortunately, we don't get much lead time for his business trips. 

So, what is the best way to do a last minute trip to South Pacific/Australia?

elaine


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 25, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> So, what is the best way to do a last minute trip to South Pacific/Australia?
> 
> elaine



"Best" is what's best for you,  but I got this one today. You might consider subscribing to some of these bargain travel newsletters. http://www.travelzoo.com/vacations/asia/874441/?utm_source=top20_us&utm_medium=email_top20
Oh, uh yes, I'm aware this isn't Fiji, but frequently I see Air Fiji- or is it Air New Zealand that allows no-charge stopovers in Fiji for up to a week.

Jim Ricks


----------



## scrapngen (Aug 25, 2010)

We did exactly this last year April when my DH got a chance to do a business trip to Australia. We decided to visit Fiji for a week then the stay in Sydney while he worked. LOVE FIJI!!!!!  Would go back in a heartbeat!!! (Sydney and the Blue Mtns were awesome as well, though) 

Our planning was about a month in advance. I bought two second-hand guide books about Fiji and then started the search for accommodations and flights based on our interests. We were looking for snorkeling and ocean. (Don't dive, but if we did this is one of the  best places in the world) Ended up in the Matanucas on an all-inclusive island. While we didn't go 5 star, it was fine for what it was. PM me if you want more info. (I tend to give too much information ) The Fijian people are amazing, and my girls had the most wonderful time visiting with both Fijian, Australian and New Zealand children during our week. Practically snorkeled from our door at  our beachfront bure every day. Parasailing was great here, too, as they land on shore with a bunch of huge, strong Fijian men to catch you as you come in  

I advise you to check out vayama.com as well as keep an eye on Travelzoo.com. The only problem with some of those packages to Fiji is that they are nice accommodations, but not at the best ocean beaches. Vayama usually has great deals on international travel. We flew to Australia via Virgin Australia. My husband also travels to Asia regularly and says that VAustralia Coach was equal to some companies' business class. Then we flew on Fiji Air roundtrip from Sydney. Looked at doing a three way, but it was actually cheaper to go this route. (and the planes that fly direct to Fiji aren't as nice IMO for such a long trip.)  

It is absolutely worth doing if you can convince Ian!!! (and even though I've never been to Argentina, I would pick this over any city!)


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 25, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> "Best" is what's best for you,  but I got this one today. You might consider subscribing to some of these bargain travel newsletters. http://www.travelzoo.com/vacations/asia/874441/?utm_source=top20_us&utm_medium=email_top20
> Oh, uh yes, I'm aware this isn't Fiji, but frequently I see Air Fiji- or is it Air New Zealand that allows no-charge stopovers in Fiji for up to a week.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Jim --- you know the best places to find good deals!!! I looked at this length and the trip that they have outlines is an Australia dream trip. I would love to do EXACTLY that trip - maybe with the $300 upgrades for hotels. I have researched for years on diving the Great Barrier Reef and Hamilton Island is the place to do it from. Much better than the three hour or more boat ride from the mainland.

And, while I was on the site, I saw a link to a winery tour in Niagara. I keep on seeing an inexpensive getaway to the Marriott Fallsview and could not figure out anything else to do while up there - but a winery tour would be just up my alley. 

Thrilling!

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 25, 2010)

> I bought two second-hand guide books about Fiji and then started the search for accommodations and flights based on our interests. We were looking for snorkeling and ocean. (Don't dive, but if we did this is one of the best places in the world) Ended up in the Matanucas on an all-inclusive island. While we didn't go 5 star, it was fine for what it was. PM me if you want more info. (I tend to give too much information )



PM has been sent. 

I love 5 star hotels, but the beach is much more important to me than luxury. I will take an inexpensive laid back hotel on the beach any day of the week over a 5 star hotel a block away. When at a beach location, I want to be in the water, on the water, or looking at the water. 

Don, the owner of the dive shop (where I got certified 20 years ago next November) went diving in Fiji last year and believes that it has the best diving anywhere. Considering that Don was a Platinum Pro Diver (5000+ dives) in 1990 when I got certified, that is saying a lot. I buy all of my equipment and have taken all of my advance certifications from just this one man. He is a great dive teacher. 

When Ian decided to get certified, I chose a location close to his work for him to take his lessons. And I had had a hiatus from diving so I went with him. We had been in class less than 10 minutes when I turned to Ian and told him that we would finish these classes because we had paid for them, but then we would take the certification from Don also. And we did. Huge difference. I think that people that do not dive after getting certified had poor instruction. Ian says that the class that he took as his first class was probably better than 70% of the classes out there, but it is not on the same level as Don's class. [talk about giving too much information!]

Any way - i would love to go to Fiji AND Australia. And scuba dive both places.

elaine


----------



## heathpack (Aug 25, 2010)

Our best trip ever was to French Polynesia- eight hour direct flight from LA, so it was pretty painless.  Best value is a cruise-- we did Star Clipper, but I think they are no longer in French Polynesia.  Maybe FP is worth considering?

Don't have any first hand experience with Fiji, but I do know that Pleasant Holidays is well-respected with good prices and they do sell packages to Fiji.

H


----------



## scrapngen (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok, I'm experimenting here. First pics ever posted to TUG. :whoopie: 
From my April 2009 trip to Fiji and Sydney, Australia. If this works, I have one or two more to whet your appetite.  

First one is of DD's overlooking the Harbour with Opera House in the background.

Second one is younger daughter taken right outside our bure on Treasure Island in Fiji.


----------



## scrapngen (Aug 26, 2010)

trying again...


----------



## scrapngen (Aug 26, 2010)

These two are parasailing from Beachcomber Island. Mamanucas, Fiji


----------



## scrapngen (Aug 26, 2010)

DD's Overlooking Sydney Harbour w/Opera House in background - 2009






In the Blue Mountains West of Sydney, Australia. Lots of eucalyptus trees.


----------



## scrapngen (Aug 26, 2010)

So...

Hard to tell from my pictures, but the water is amazingly clear. That particular day was cloudy, windy and rained later. (somewhat rare)  Guidebook says most of the waters around Fiji are clear up to 30M depth and often more. From the air, we could see the colors of the coral, as well as fish swimming! Coral is blue, white, purple, yellow, green - you name it. One cool highlight for us non-divers   was snorkeling off the reef and seeing a black-tip shark take off from directly underneath us as we swam overhead. 

Oh, I want to go back!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow! It looks like the reef starts about 10 feet from the beach. And it is obvious that the water is clear because you can see the reef in the much deeper water, also.

Those are AWESOME pictures!

elaine


----------



## scrapngen (Aug 28, 2010)

Kind of hard to explain, but these islands are all in a big (BIG) lagoon between a huge barrier reef and the main island. So some of the areas between closer islands stays pretty shallow. You can spend hours safely snorkeling or kayaking around.  It's all got both hard and soft coral and lots of fish. Also saw giant clams. Then there are the inner reef edges, we did some snorkeling along one of these, and then a lot of dive sites along the barrier reef to the South and also some sites to the North. That was what was so great! You are on a little (some of them are bigger) island in the middle of awesome water!!   

The other picture of the Blue Mountains doesn't really do justice to them, but gives a bit of an idea. There are some great valleys with very huge rock formations, and the plants are very unusual. The Blue Mountains are the range that separates Australia's Eastern, heavily populated coastline from the Outback. Took white people until the early 1900's to figure out how to cross them, as there are lots of dead-end canyons with cliffs. (Of course, the aboriginal people had been crossing to visit relatives as a regular event every year - whole families)


----------



## colamedia (Aug 30, 2010)

If you want to exchange/last minute rental of timeshares, DAE is probbaly the best option for Australia. 

Herron Island is much better than Hamilton Island for diving, you walk straight off the beach into the coral, and the diving is right there.  Hamilton Island is still a long boat ride out to the reef.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 31, 2010)

colamedia said:


> If you want to exchange/last minute rental of timeshares, DAE is probbaly the best option for Australia.
> 
> Herron Island is much better than Hamilton Island for diving, you walk straight off the beach into the coral, and the diving is right there.  Hamilton Island is still a long boat ride out to the reef.



This is great information. Do you know of any timeshares that are on Herron Island?

This trip is my newest obsession. I am making excel spreadsheets so that I can keep up with what I want to request.

elaine


----------



## DerekS (Nov 1, 2010)

Don't forget to look at exchanging into Fiji. RCI is likely to be best for Fiji. I would recommend Musket Cove which is on an island and sounds like your sort of resort.


----------



## colamedia (Nov 2, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Do you know of any timeshares that are on Heron Island?


Sorry it's taken so long for me to reply - Heron Island is one small island with just one operator on the island, it used to be P&O but looks like they've sold out to a US company, Delaware North.   No timeshares. It's expensive, but IMO worth it for a few nights.


----------

